# Architectural Roof Shingles for historic?



## joannie (Sep 11, 2014)

All the roofers I've talked to have said they don't sell the traditional 3 tab shingles that aren't this new kind. We have an mid 1930's English Cottage style with the shingles wrapped along the edges. So it looks like a thatched roof style.  All this architectual stuff is cut wierd.  The closest that I have seen is tamko Heritage woodgate - I haven't looked at other brands yet. I don't really like the style and not sure how the wrap is going to work.  We had an autumn Brown (sort of redish) that was straight cut currently on the roof.  The wraps were fine.  Though there was only one person on the crew skilled enough to do it. Anyone have any experience using this architectual shingles with difficult cuts.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2014)

Architectural shingles are not difficult to install. Any one who can read and follow directions should be able to properly install them. The key is using ALL the required components of the roof system. It's more than just a shingle.


----------



## joannie (Sep 11, 2014)

I wasn't concerned about how difficult - as the wrap which takes a lot of cutting is the key my concern is the looks of those shingles over all.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2014)

What "wrap" are you referring to?


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 11, 2014)

With your style roof I agree a simple shingle is what you want. We have some of those around here and in some parts of the country I don&#8217;t think the guys have seen them. 

Three tab shingles are still around I don&#8217;t know why the roofers are telling you they can&#8217;t get them. 

Can you post a photo?

Is it along these lines?   http://artsandcraftshomes.com/roofing-for-style/


----------



## joannie (Sep 11, 2014)

The wrap is where a piece of shingle is cut and sort of bent around the edge of the roof line - not explaining that correctly, but know it takes some skill to do it. It's done around the edges of the roof that don't have the gutters.  House looks sort of like a english cottage.  Will try to get a picture later.  Thanks


----------



## joannie (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok, I think I did it   I may have the picture of the house attached.
Anyway yes, that was sort of like my house - personally I can't stand their shingles.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 11, 2014)

Cute home and yes hold out for a roofing company that knows how to do it and using the proper shingles. 

Many of your style around here have the eyebrow windows in the roof. The skylight takes away from the design a little. 

Yes the house I linked had a pretty busy pattern to that roof. It was the first link that popped up.


----------



## joannie (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks, I'll see what I can find for 3 tab regular shingles, yes, skylight was addition so they're be any extra sort of living space.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey Bud, I almost read what you read.
I don't think the contractors are saying that 3 tab shingles don't exist anymore, I believe they are saying that this particular style of 3-tab is no longer available (which maybe true).
This only came to light when the OP said that *ALL *the roofers were saying the same thing.
Otherwise, the OP has quiet a challenge to find a roofer in his/her area that knows what their talking about.


----------



## joannie (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been doing a little home work & can't find that Tamko has traditional 3 tab, but owens Corning does.  One roofer mentioned "maybe" he could special order - I have found that a big box store sells Owens Corning, but that same roofer told me he buys his shingles from x (not any big box stores).  Perhaps he gets a discount through the x store not at the retail stores.  Other ones have said here's the brochure (for Tamko), but it doesn't show any of the traditional cut. Can't tell if Certainteed does or not.  Thanks for the responses. With the edge wrapped I think only a straight line cut fairly uniform in color is going to look halfway decent.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2014)

Tamko does have a 3 tab shingle, they are called Elite. We've installed a lot of them over the years. If I had a choice beside O-C i'd take it. Certainteed's 3 tab is called XT25 or XT30.Please do NOT install a dimensional shingle on your roof. Wrapping that edge will cause failure on the edge.


----------



## joannie (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Is the dimensional shingles those new type of shingle that look like they have different colors and aren't cut straight - suppose to be great according to the roofers I spoke to? Last longer and are thicker and heavier.  I think of them as the architectual, but maybe that's generic.  I personally just want a plain ordinary shingle that looks like it did before.. and lasts at least 20 years. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## joannie (Sep 11, 2014)

Question for oldognewtrick - meaning you would chose Tamko over O-C?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, those are the shingles they are referring to. The problem you will encounter is, when you roll the shingle over the edge you will fracture the seal of the laminate strip on the back of the shingle. The are two layers to the architectural/dimensional shingle.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2014)

joannie said:


> Question for oldognewtrick - meaning you would chose Tamko over O-C?



Most definitely, not a fan of O-C. I put Tamko dimensional on my house 20 years ago and they are still in good shape. We use to have a lot of issues with O-C and don't use them any more. Certainteed, GAF, Tamko all make better quality materials... Just my :2cents:


----------



## joannie (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone I think I know what I need to do and will push for the traditional regular 3 tab shingles - now knowing that they can be purchased yet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't forget to stop back and show us some follow up photos and let us know how it went. Choose the installer you are the most comfortable with, not the one who throws the cheapest price at you. If you're not comfortable, keep looking.


----------



## joannie (Sep 19, 2014)

Still researching 3 tab shingles - Most of the stores - even box stores don't carry the 3 tab. One box store had GAF Royal Sovergin, but when I went to the review that didn't look good. A couple Building Supply carried Certainteed, but they were more expensive. And, the Tamko dealer couldn't or maybe wouldn't order a 3 tab. Another box store carried Owenings corning and Atlas.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 19, 2014)

You might ask them why their dealer isn't helpful. They do have them
http://www.tamko.com/ResidentialRoofing


----------



## joannie (Sep 19, 2014)

thanks - will do --


----------

